

Gay marriage opponents say #Nozilla after CEO resigns - ramisms
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201404082324-0023632

======
themckman
Has Brandon made any statements (other than, maybe, the donation) that
indicate what his beliefs are? I believe he may have apologized for causing
pain to others based on his actions, but I've yet to read anything where he
states what he actually believes about gays and their fight for marriage
equality (other than, again, whatever the donation itself says). It'd be
interesting (to me, at least) how he explains his donation and what he was
trying to accomplish with it.

~~~
webmaven
No, he hasn't. In fact he made a point of refusing to do so.

------
jack-r-abbit
This is what happens when you get caught in the middle of a topic that pretty
much has a 50/50 split on support/opposition. Mozilla has already stepped in
shit. Every move from this point on just smears it around without actually
cleaning it up.

------
voidr
I don't think the gay community will earn much acceptance if they attack
heterosexuals on questionable grounds, I just feel sorry for those who had
nothing to do with this.

